# Need advice about Burton custom 2008



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Ride it. She'll treat ya fine.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

That's a great setup to learn on and will last you a while if you take care if it. The most important thing is making sure your boots fit properly.

A traditional camber profile does make catching an edge easier, but think of it this way...it will require that you learn proper technique sooner and hopefully prevent bad habits from forming. 

Have fun!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

They can lose some shape depending on how it was stored, odds are it's fine 
The board will not make you catch an edge, only you can make yourself catch an edge.
There are easier boards to ride as a beginner.
Asking advice about a purchase after you have already made it is pointless


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

This is pretty much the same board that I learnt on after a few lessons on rentals. It didn't do me any harm at all.


----------



## Juodis (Sep 1, 2014)

*Changing is not a problem*

selling this setup and buying new one is not a big problem, there are still time for that. The main thing is that is it worth getting noob friendlier board ?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

No, not if you're interested in learning proper technique. If, however your fear of falling and fear of commitment outweigh your desire to learn to carve, then yeah. Sell it.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

No...keep it. I learned on a traditional camber Burton Custom and had no issues. You'll be fine.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

at ur level u wont notice a difference. just shred it and have fun doing so!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You would be doing yourself a disservice if you got rid of it. Get a lesson with your new board, learn fundamentals to good form and technique and enjoy shredding. When you become obsessed, you will then begin to purchase more boards and equipment that you feel is right for you.


----------



## Juodis (Sep 1, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for advice, but now when I assembled all together and put boots in bindings noticed just now that the board is not wide model and my feet and boots are size 12 (this happens when noob buys snowboard with not knowledge). My boots go way more out of the board than 1 inch. 
Now I am convinced that I am selling this setup and thinking about: 

Burton custom flying v wide 162 cm
Burton Cartel EST bindings 
And i am keeping my boots cos they are comfy

What do you think ?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

have u ridden the board yet? ur jumping to conclusions. just ride the fucking thing


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> have u ridden the board yet? ur jumping to conclusions. just ride the fucking thing


This.

A common thing people are asked to try is lay the board up on edge and see what kind of angle you can get to before dragging toe or heel. Then ask yourself if you legitimately believe you're going to be laying trenches already.

Size twelve is borderline, depending on the board itself, stance location, and stance angles, as well experience.


----------



## Juodis (Sep 1, 2014)

There will be toe drag with 12 size boot on that board... i guess that was the reason it was sold new.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

theres no way of saying that until he rides it. sure you could have toe drag with sz 12s at 0 angles and a 20inch stance but i doubt somebody whose ridden 6 days is going to notice the difference or get enough leverage out of the board to make a difference.


----------



## Juodis (Sep 1, 2014)

I have no chance to test on mountain before I will go to some resort for holiday (I live in Denmark there was no snow at all last winter). Money is not problem for me and i want a little bit more forgiving board cos I snowboard 1 max 2 times a year I want as much pleasure from trip as i can get. Thats why i am aiming to custom flying v.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Sounds like you already made up your mind. Just buy it then...no need to ask for advice if you already know what you want to do.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

so in the time between your 6th and 7th day of snowboarding you've managed to buy a board, plan to sell it before riding it and buy a new one that's ever so slightly different. ok.




there is no emoticon for what i am feeling...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

:signlol::wavetowel2:


Steezus Christ said:


> so in the time between your 6th and 7th day of snowboarding you've managed to buy a board, plan to sell it before riding it and buy a new one that's ever so slightly different. ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:signlol::wavetowel2::deadhorse:

Here's a few...


----------



## Juodis (Sep 1, 2014)

I can see maybe because of my bad english there is a lot of misunderstanding.

Last year I had 6 day trip in Italy alps, with rented gear. Now only 1 week ago I bought this board, not on my trip. I just found it very cheap and without any research bought it (for all board, boots, bindings, bag and goggles i payed only 3000 DKK about 500$, maybe it is not cheap in US, but in EU is cheap. New price on receipt was 9300 DKK and it is still not been used) When I bought it I did not know that board is 2008 and is not wide.

So I can still sell it for the same I have payed or even more. And there is plenty of time because my next trip will be only in 2015 January or February. 

DevilWithin I think is right. At first i wanted to know if this board is not too old and still holds form after 6 years, but now i just want new board that is wide and little easier to ride. since i will not lose anything reselling it.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

:blink::deadhorse::barf2::brickwall::dizzy::WTF:

i dont even know what the question is anymore...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> i dont even know what the question is anymore...


"Give me a recommendation for a nice sweet forgiving catchfree beginner board which will enable me to cruise carefree the little handfull of days I get on snow each year"


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I just wanna know what shop would still have an 08 Custom for sale?????:shrug:


----------

